# Epdm indoors?



## jesse.barley (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi 
I'm working on opening an indoor paintball facility. The building that seems to best suite my needs has a 6700 sf 2nd story that I would like to use as a playing floor. 

It was recommended by another indoor facility to put down artificial turf. To clean it they hose it down to break the parts up then steam clean it to remove the oils. 

So I'm looking for a solution that isn't a concrete surface, and is waterproofed to be able to clean it. I got looking into epdm and it seems to be a viable option. But what do you guys think? Is there a better solution?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

